# what makes a good slingshot?



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

hello







i was just thinking to myself what are the main features a great slingshot must have,
heres a few things i try to add to most of my frames









1. because i use powerful hunting bands i like to keep the forks low to reduce wrist strain !
2. elastic grooves must be has high up the fork as possible to reduce handslap !
3. the bands must be running perfectly straight and even in length on both sides !
4. i.m also a big fan of the "slim waist" frames, getting your fingers wrapped round the handle realy adds to a perfect grip,
5. i also like thumb braces / finger grooves and pinky holes, but only if used in the right place,
6. also the finish is realy important, i like all my frames to be smooth all over and coated in a few thin coats of pollyurethane for a real tough hard wearing finish,
7. but the main thing is the frame its self! it has to be comfortabe and it has to feel right in the hand !
8. for me a good strong set of double theraband gold bands are important because they are hunting catapults!
9. also frame size is important for me, it has to fit in the pocket !

these are a few of the things i keep in mind when designing / making my frames,
i'm sure everybody else has different techniques, it would be interesting to know them, then maybe we can make a super slingshot with all the key feature's, -- gamekeeper john


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Well johny boy, I agree with everything above; will add:
1. Small pouch, just big enough to grasp the ammo being shot.
2. A strong frame, weak materials are poo poo
3. A rig up that anchors or passes the rear of jaw.
4. Wide low forks.
5. Band to fork & pouch attachment methods that pro long band life and premature tearing and defect.
6. A good Sharp cutter, any knicks even barely visible in the bands will deteriate fast...


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

and I was just looking for my perfect form This search has been going on ... 40years and unless I'm already close to, in any case my slingshot each is differentin form, materials used, draw length etc.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It's gotta be good lookin' to be "Great"


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The feel of the slingshot. If it feels right in your hand and you don't even notice it there when you are shooting. That's it for me. Is it functional? If you have to constantly be modifying or working with it then it is not the correct slingshot for your hand. Based on my experience which may not be a help to anyone.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i like heavy catapults i think it makes them a **** of alot accurate


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> It's gotta be good lookin' to be "Great"


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## kiss (Aug 20, 2011)

comfortable, durable, accurate...or should i say consistant.


----------

